# Access 2000 --> VB 6.0



## Daniel Toplak (22. Januar 2002)

So jetzt hab ich auch mal ne Frage:

Ich weiss das es nicht möglich ist Access 2000 Datenbanken in VB6.0 mit dem Datensteuerelement einzubinden. Mich interessiert trotzdem, ob es nicht doch eine Möglichkeit gibt.

Ich hoffe jemand kann mit da ein paar Ideen oder Antworten geben.

Danke schon mal
Homer


----------



## Dario Linsky (23. Januar 2002)

exportier doch einfach von access 2000 nach access 97. 
oder lass vb aus dem spiel und nimm access basic


----------



## Daniel Toplak (23. Januar 2002)

Sorry für eine so dumme Frage von mir. Hatte nicht gewusst, daß ich in Access2000 eine DB in ältere Access Formate konvertieren kann. Das mit dem VBA ist nicht das was ich wollte, da es mir zu unflexibel ist.
Aber danke nochmal.

Gruss Homer


----------



## slider68 (3. April 2002)

*connection*

Eine funktionierende Möglichkeit ist die Datenbank mit einer
ADO Connection einzufügen

Bsp:
Dim cnn as New ADODB.connection
cnn.open "provider = Micorsoft.Jet.OLEBD.4.0;" & _
"Data Source = c:\test.mdb; User ID = Admin"

und dann
ein recordset zu öffnen

bis denn
Martin


----------

